# Regional Roll Call!



## HufflyPuffly (7 June 2016)

Hi everyone, thought it'd be nice to see whos qualified and who's going where .

We're qualified for Elementary Silver and will probably go to Somerford, super exicited as we didn't get there last year so fingers crossed and will be just as exicited to collect my plaque .


----------



## dressage_diva (7 June 2016)

We've qualified for Novice Silver and going to Bury Farm! Hoping to do better than our last place finish at winter regionals earlier this year (where I completely messed up second half of test)!


----------



## j1ffy (7 June 2016)

We've qualified for Prelim Silver and we'll probably go to Mount Ballan. It will be our first Regionals so no major expectations...any tips on doing a Prelim after a couple of months focusing on Novice would be welcome!!


----------



## miss_c (7 June 2016)

Qualified for Novice Silver, however as she's currently on box rest with a hole in her suspensory there's no chance we will get there sadly.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (7 June 2016)

dressage_diva said:



			We've qualified for Novice Silver and going to Bury Farm! Hoping to do better than our last place finish at winter regionals earlier this year (where I completely messed up second half of test)!
		
Click to expand...

Well done, and there is no shame in being in the last in class club , all the best people are in this club .



j1ffy said:



			We've qualified for Prelim Silver and we'll probably go to Mount Ballan. It will be our first Regionals so no major expectations...any tips on doing a Prelim after a couple of months focusing on Novice would be welcome!!
		
Click to expand...

How exciting! Super good luck, though not sure I'm qualified to advise , but remember to enjoy it and smile .



miss_c said:



			Qualified for Novice Silver, however as she's currently on box rest with a hole in her suspensory there's no chance we will get there sadly.  

Click to expand...

 Oh no I missed this news , hope she will be better soon!


----------



## j1ffy (7 June 2016)

miss_c said:



			Qualified for Novice Silver, however as she's currently on box rest with a hole in her suspensory there's no chance we will get there sadly.  

Click to expand...

Oh no!!!


----------



## Suziq77 (7 June 2016)

I'll be at Hickstead for Prelim Silver and Novice Gold - both ponies on the same day, here's hoping for sensibly spaced times!


----------



## star (7 June 2016)

Not tried to qualify as would be bottom of the class at Advanced Medium so we're gonna stick to petplans this year. First year not at Regionals for ages!  Good luck to everyone going.


----------



## miss_c (7 June 2016)

AlexHyde said:



 Oh no I missed this news , hope she will be better soon!
		
Click to expand...




j1ffy said:



			Oh no!!!
		
Click to expand...

I've not really 'announced' it on here, but there's a pic of her scan on my blog.  We're currently on week 2 of at least 7 weeks of box rest and she's NOT happy about it... Both of us are rather bored to be honest but the bringing back into work will be done sensibly and will take as long as it takes - I doubt we'll be out competing before next year sadly.  Need to find another horse to compete in the meantime....


----------



## HufflyPuffly (8 June 2016)

Suziq77 said:



			I'll be at Hickstead for Prelim Silver and Novice Gold - both ponies on the same day, here's hoping for sensibly spaced times!
		
Click to expand...

 That sounds like it will be a busy day for you! I was half tempted by Hickstead with them combining it with the RI, as I've never been but figured Somerford is so much closer and a lovely venue I'd stick on home turf.



star said:



			Not tried to qualify as would be bottom of the class at Advanced Medium so we're gonna stick to petplans this year. First year not at Regionals for ages!  Good luck to everyone going.
		
Click to expand...

 Coud you have qualified at medium instead? Love collecting my plaques, but the new structure is making me wary of going up the levels too quickly and then leaving myself little to aim at... We'll never be top ten material I don't think, but with some luck not quite at the bottom!



miss_c said:



			I've not really 'announced' it on here, but there's a pic of her scan on my blog.  We're currently on week 2 of at least 7 weeks of box rest and she's NOT happy about it... Both of us are rather bored to be honest but the bringing back into work will be done sensibly and will take as long as it takes - I doubt we'll be out competing before next year sadly.  Need to find another horse to compete in the meantime.... 

Click to expand...

Such a shame but well done on picking up on it so early that must be a good thing, keeping everything crossed for a quick recovery!

Ooo are you horse shopping, how exciting!


----------



## dressage_diva (8 June 2016)

AlexHyde said:



			Love collecting my plaques, but the new structure is making me wary of going up the levels too quickly and then leaving myself little to aim at... We'll never be top ten material I don't think, but with some luck not quite at the bottom!
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree, I'm very worried about risking a higher level at regionals (when we might not be competitive) and then not having AFs as an option. 

Had originally thought as we did Novice Restricted at winters we'd try Elementary regionals this summer, but if we'd have done that we wouldn't have been able to do any AFs this year, which as amateurs is where we'll do better. So instead gone for Novice Silver regionals, and hoping we should be competitive to place (fingers crossed) and we are going for Elementary AFs.

They've really designed the structure to force you to chose between regionals and AGS which I find a bit disappointing as for us as I enjoyed having both to aim for - gave me a great incentive to aim for AFs where we should do wel and then the chance to go to regionals just for the experience!


----------



## miss_c (8 June 2016)

AlexHyde said:



			Such a shame but well done on picking up on it so early that must be a good thing, keeping everything crossed for a quick recovery!

Ooo are you horse shopping, how exciting!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!  Everything is firmly crossed that it is a smooth road and the next scan shows good improvement.  She had a week off after the Inter Regionals and when I brought her back in she would just do the odd stride that was 'off' going round the corners in that first session back in the school... So many people told me just to rest her but my vet came on the Weds and she was scanned on the Fri.  If I'd rested her and then brought her back in it almost certainly would have ended up with too much damage to ever heal properly and probable retirement so very much counting my blessings that I listened to my gut.

I wish I could horse shop but really can't afford another with Genie on box rest and the 2 year old having just come 'home' to start doing in-hand groundwork such as manners and personal space.  However if I hear of someone wanting their horse competed in the meantime...


----------



## nikkimariet (8 June 2016)

AM silver for Figgy


----------



## HufflyPuffly (8 June 2016)

dressage_diva said:



			Completely agree, I'm very worried about risking a higher level at regionals (when we might not be competitive) and then not having AFs as an option. 

Had originally thought as we did Novice Restricted at winters we'd try Elementary regionals this summer, but if we'd have done that we wouldn't have been able to do any AFs this year, which as amateurs is where we'll do better. So instead gone for Novice Silver regionals, and hoping we should be competitive to place (fingers crossed) and we are going for Elementary AFs.

They've really designed the structure to force you to chose between regionals and AGS which I find a bit disappointing as for us as I enjoyed having both to aim for - gave me a great incentive to aim for AFs where we should do wel and then the chance to go to regionals just for the experience!
		
Click to expand...

Well it's always been the rule that the level you compete at regionals, you cannot then do the area festivals in the same calender year.
However I think previously people had a better shot at regional restricted and so would give it a go, now with it being open to almost everyone (I mean my own instructor a professsional dressage rider/trainer will be in my class at regionals ), I think people are sticking with area festivals to give themselves a shot!

For me before I would have been Medium restricted, I could then have picked a route depending on how well we scored. What I've done though is only enter the bronze section as I figured I have my best shot at a decent placing in the AF bronze section, yes we are this bottom level  but it will be  nice to compete against my peers not the pros . We actually were close to gaining the slver requirement for regionals but still feel the AF's are our level, plus they've not made a 'Carriage horse, part bred Hackney or Friesian' Championship yet .



miss_c said:



			Thank you!  Everything is firmly crossed that it is a smooth road and the next scan shows good improvement.  She had a week off after the Inter Regionals and when I brought her back in she would just do the odd stride that was 'off' going round the corners in that first session back in the school... So many people told me just to rest her but my vet came on the Weds and she was scanned on the Fri.  If I'd rested her and then brought her back in it almost certainly would have ended up with too much damage to ever heal properly and probable retirement so very much counting my blessings that I listened to my gut.

I wish I could horse shop but really can't afford another with Genie on box rest and the 2 year old having just come 'home' to start doing in-hand groundwork such as manners and personal space.  However if I hear of someone wanting their horse competed in the meantime... 

Click to expand...

Very good catch, she's a lucky horse to have you!
Well I hope you can get a cover ride, it sucks to be grounded for the summer season!



nikkimariet said:



			AM silver for Figgy 

Click to expand...

Yay well done Figgy , where are you heading off to?


----------



## star (8 June 2016)

AlexHyde said:



 Coud you have qualified at medium instead? Love collecting my plaques, but the new structure is making me wary of going up the levels too quickly and then leaving myself little to aim at... We'll never be top ten material I don't think, but with some luck not quite at the bottom!
		
Click to expand...

We're in Medium Gold as too many points at AM so no point - we really would be last!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (8 June 2016)

star said:



			We're in Medium Gold as too many points at AM so no point - we really would be last!
		
Click to expand...

 ah the old punish you for doing well and aiming high then...

Well you still got to wear a tailcoat so you've got to do what many dream of .


----------



## star (8 June 2016)

AlexHyde said:



 ah the old punish you for doing well and aiming high then...

Well you still got to wear a tailcoat so you've got to do what many dream of .
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. I'm not complaining! Onwards and upwards. PSG next! God help my next horse as I'm gonna be a group 3 rider and gold for everything but I'm not holding back on this one as he could be the only horse I ever get to this level!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (8 June 2016)

star said:



			Exactly. I'm not complaining! Onwards and upwards. PSG next! God help my next horse as I'm gonna be a group 3 rider and gold for everything but I'm not holding back on this one as he could be the only horse I ever get to this level!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly you big show off you , super excited for your PSG report!


----------



## star (8 June 2016)

AlexHyde said:



			Exactly you big show off you , super excited for your PSG report!
		
Click to expand...

Had a lesson today and had our first go at canter zig-zags which weren't half bad and we did a proper half canter piri in both directions!  He's such a little clever clogs.  Bit more practice and we're ready to go - eeeek!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (8 June 2016)

star said:



			Had a lesson today and had our first go at canter zig-zags which weren't half bad and we did a proper half canter piri in both directions!  He's such a little clever clogs.  Bit more practice and we're ready to go - eeeek!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant so excited for you! 
Topaz got to play with a double tonight, though minus noseband and browband whilst I was faffing with fit, does this count as being 'advanced'?


----------



## star (8 June 2016)

AlexHyde said:



			Brilliant so excited for you! 
Topaz got to play with a double tonight, though minus noseband and browband whilst I was faffing with fit, does this count as being 'advanced'? 

Click to expand...

It's definitely one step closer.  Keep going - if Monts can do it, reckon Topaz can too!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (9 June 2016)

star said:



			It's definitely one step closer.  Keep going - if Monts can do it, reckon Topaz can too!
		
Click to expand...

Hmm well we'll see, she's certainly got the moves it's just keeping a lid on her!


----------



## milliepops (10 June 2016)

Long time no see HHOers... still got no internet at home, grrr.
Millie was qualified Medium silver but as per usual is broken for the summer, so it's all on Kira who has Novice silver at Mount Ballan to look forward to  aim is to improve on her Winters performance


----------



## dressage_diva (10 June 2016)

star said:



			Exactly. I'm not complaining! Onwards and upwards. PSG next! God help my next horse as I'm gonna be a group 3 rider and gold for everything but I'm not holding back on this one as he could be the only horse I ever get to this level!
		
Click to expand...

Group 3 won't push you out of silver at any levels unless the horse has too many points. You'll only get pushed out at group 2


----------



## HufflyPuffly (10 June 2016)

milliepops said:



			Long time no see HHOers... still got no internet at home, grrr.
Millie was qualified Medium silver but as per usual is broken for the summer, so it's all on Kira who has Novice silver at Mount Ballan to look forward to  aim is to improve on her Winters performance  

Click to expand...

Boo poor Millie , but fingers crossed for Kira she's super .


----------



## star (10 June 2016)

dressage_diva said:



			Group 3 won't push you out of silver at any levels unless the horse has too many points. You'll only get pushed out at group 2 

Click to expand...

Thanks - shows how much i know about new structure.  Hadn't actually looked as don't have another horse yet.  Not sure there's much hope of getting to Group 2 - that really might be pushing it!  Shows how daft the big silver group is though if having ridden and got points at PSG I can go back and compete Silver all the way up.  In the old system I'd have been Open all the way.  Better for me though I guess!


----------



## dressage_diva (11 June 2016)

star said:



			Thanks - shows how much i know about new structure.  Hadn't actually looked as don't have another horse yet.  Not sure there's much hope of getting to Group 2 - that really might be pushing it!  Shows how daft the big silver group is though if having ridden and got points at PSG I can go back and compete Silver all the way up.  In the old system I'd have been Open all the way.  Better for me though I guess!
		
Click to expand...

I think (off top of my head) if you have competed at PSG nationals it would exclude you from silver but otherwise you'd be fine. I suppose they figure most pros at PSG would have competed at nationals whereas amateurs are less likely and that's why they do it that way? Who knows with BD!!


----------



## star (11 June 2016)

dressage_diva said:



			I think (off top of my head) if you have competed at PSG nationals it would exclude you from silver but otherwise you'd be fine. I suppose they figure most pros at PSG would have competed at nationals whereas amateurs are less likely and that's why they do it that way? Who knows with BD!!
		
Click to expand...

Pretty confident there's no danger of us doing PSG Nationals lol. If I get over 60% I might just retire!


----------

